# BNSF 3838 And UP 765 Have A Close Call



## DET63 (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQ7mHJSiOA



> This shows how if your not careful and watchful, and don't listen..It shows what can happen.


Fortunately everything happens at very low speeds. . .


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems to happen more than we'd like to think in switchyards, I've seen a couple close calls in a W&LE yard just South of me.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 8, 2009)

What rules do they have to prevent (or try to prevent) these incidents from happening? I would guess that conflicting or nearly conflicting movement are inevitable from time to time.

Unlike mainline operations, where trains are often kept miles apart, in yards there are (or may be) all kinds of things happening at once.


----------



## John Bredin (Dec 8, 2009)

Where is this? The person who posted the video to Youtube didn't say in the "label," and I didn't want to slog too closely through the rather vehement Youtube comments. (I *did* skim them, but I didn't see any comments where the location was stated or even discussed.)

The main line across the foreground, from which the BNSF train turns, is a passenger line because there's a P-40/F-40 speed limit sign.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 8, 2009)

in the video you can hear one of the freight conductors or someone say "he doesn't have a clue we're down here. better blow your horn" now some of the comments said that someone got in trouble cause of that video.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 10, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> Where is this? The person who posted the video to Youtube didn't say in the "label," and I didn't want to slog too closely through the rather vehement Youtube comments. (I *did* skim them, but I didn't see any comments where the location was stated or even discussed.)
> The main line across the foreground, from which the BNSF train turns, is a passenger line because there's a P-40/F-40 speed limit sign.


With the silos in the backgropund, it almost looks like it could be just north of Ft. Worth on the *Heartland Flyer *route.


----------

